# Poll: Elizabeth Warren soars 7 up over Scott Brown



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Democrat Elizabeth Warren has opened up a lead against Republican incumbent Scott Brown for the first time in their U.S. Senate showdown, but at barrage of attack ads appears to have damaged Warren and Brown's standing among Massachusetts voters, a new University of Massachusetts at Lowell/Boston Herald poll shows.
Warren leads Brown by a 49-42 percent margin, outside the poll's margin of error of plus or minus 5.3 percentage points. That number includes voters who say they are "leaning" for either candidate. But even without the "leaners," Warren still leads by a 46-41 percent margin, barely within the margin of error.
The poll of 505 registered Massachusetts voters was conducted for UMass-Lowell by Princeton Survey Research from Dec. 1 - Dec. 6, and shows Warren with her largest lead yet in the campaign. A UMass-Lowell/Boston Herald poll taken in late September showed Brown ahead by a 41-38 percent margin, so the new poll represents a 10-point swing in Warren's favor in less than two months.

Poll: Elizabeth Warren soars 7 up over Scott Brown - BostonHerald.com

---------- Post added at 22:23 ---------- Previous post was at 22:22 ----------

*Scott better get to work.*


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I don't put a lot of credence into college based polling. 

Either way, Scott, get in that green pickup and get moving. We do NOT want another moonbat leftwing freak in office.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

The stupidity of Massachusetts voters never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

God that woman annoys me. I can't stand the ad I keep seeing about her family. "My three brothers joined the military." Ok, so what did you do Liz? "I got married at 19." Whoopdeedoo, so did I that doesn't make me qualified to be a senator. "I worked my way through college." So? I did too with the help of my husband (convenient that she leaves him out of the ad). Oh and so didn't Scott Brown among millions of other people. "I taught elementary school." Nothing against teachers, I know a lot of them most are wonderful people, but I wouldn't vote for them just because they're teachers. "For years I've worked to expose how Wall Street and the big banks are crushing middle class families." Really, you did? Ok so what did you do about it besides take credit for the occupy movements ideals? Like I said this woman annoys me. 

I am curious though, but I don't really care enough to look, what happened to her husband? Did he offer no support at all while she was "achieving" her "success".


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Not a big fan of Scott Brown, he has been a disappointment, however we need to get behind him because if Warren gets in we are back to square one.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Good god that woman scares me.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

CJIS said:


> Good god that woman scares me.


Why?

Politics aside her books are fantastic and her candid outlook on our economy is a welcome change to the usual bullshit.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Hahahahahahahahahah.....I alwys thought you were a liberal. Have a nice day Sir.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

"Politics aside her books are fantastic and her candid outlook on our economy is a welcome change to the usual bullshit."

If you like her so much move her down to VA, we don't need her in MA.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

7costanza said:


> Hahahahahahahahahah.....I alwys thought you were a liberal. Have a nice day Sir.


When have I posted anything political on this forum?

Also have you even read any of Warren's work? Or better yet her stance on TARP?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Well I guess I was wrong. 

I don't think most Americans would care about paying 50% of their taxes like you see in Scandinavia if the government actually used that money to benefit society as a whole.Good free education, decent healthcare, good mass transit/roads, tax breaks for start up companies etc. are all things most people want 

AND.... 

That's where the issue lies because that's not really true anymore. The rise in fanaticism in the past few years, especially on the right has damaged the GOP as a whole. 

REALLY ? because I thought the Arizona shooter, the Occupiers , Greenpeace, Elf and PETA were right wing?.

AND
I love this forum, but it's so skewed against Obama it's comical. I live in a hardcore 'people still think the Civil War is still going on and the South will rise again' state and the people here give Obama more credit than most of you guys do.

Nothing political here. 

The GOP can't get out of it's own way and the only candidates they have right now are either batshit crazy or flat out evil. 

AND ... I agree that the protestors are going about this the wrong way, but I disagree when you say that their cause isn't legit. 

Anyways...I'm not going to go through all your posts, we have different views, and no I haven't read any of her books thanks anyways.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Damn I have forgotten most of those posts lol. 

The civil war comment is dead on though.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

And you should probably read up on a person before simply writing them off.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

Herrdoktor said:


> And you should probably read up on a person before simply writing them off.


What makes Elizabeth Warren qualified to be a United States Senator?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Take a little time to gather yourself Herr, I know Neo had a hard time when he was unplugged also.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> What makes Elizabeth Warren qualified to be a United States Senator?


I don't ever think I said I believe she is qualified to be a US Senator and to be honest with you I don't know why she is even running. She would probably be able to do more work without being leashed to DC politics.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Her ad's are just nauseating and a complete turnoff. Nothing screams phony and fraud more than an elitist liberal Harvard Law professor trying to dumb herself down, paint a picture of adversity, and make it appear that she has lived a "hard-knock life" purely in an attempt to compete with a Senator that by all accounts has overcome childhood obstacles, (such as divorce and sexual abuse), to serve his town and country, graduate law school, etc... 

But, I have no faith in the electorate in this state to see through that. After all, voters sent a drunken killer to the Senate for four decades without a thought and see fit to send Mr. Heinz, who isn't even remotely in touch with us surfs, to Washington for twenty-six years and counting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

Herrdoktor said:


> I don't ever think I said I believe she is qualified to be a US Senator and to be honest with you I don't know why she is even running. She would probably be able to do more work without being leashed to DC politics.


Then why do I need to "read up on" her? I want nothing to do with her.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> Then why do I need to "read up on" her? I want nothing to do with her.


My initial post started with 'politics aside' meaning that her work outside of DC is very impressive IMO.

Do I think she will be a good Senator? No clue but that does mean her work for consumer advocacy, the middle class and her fight against government bailouts was not without merit? Of course not. While most politicians had the wool pulled over their eyes Warren flat out told everyone that TARP and similar programs are a shitty idea.

It seems like guys here want to knee jerk about shit they don't know anything about. Before writing off ANY candidate you should actually read their work before shitting all over them. If for no other reason than to learn more about opposing ideas.

Also dislike a candidate for their proposals, ideas, goals, etc. not because they have a D or an R in front of their name.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

Herrdoktor said:


> It seems like guys here want to knee jerk about shit they don't know anything about. Before writing off ANY candidate you should actually read their work before shitting all over them. If for no other reason than to learn more about opposing ideas.


If she stayed at Harvard Law School, I never even would have heard of her, but now she's running to be one of my representatives in the United States Senate, where I most definitely DON'T want another liberal like Ted Kennedy again.

I didn't shit all over Warren, I just want nothing to do with her.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Herrdoktor said:


> My initial post started with 'politics aside' meaning that her work outside of DC is very impressive IMO.
> 
> Do I think she will be a good Senator? No clue but that does mean her work for consumer advocacy, the middle class and her fight against government bailouts was not without merit? Of course not. While most politicians had the wool pulled over their eyes Warren flat out told everyone that TARP and similar programs are a shitty idea.
> 
> ...


No knee jerk here. I will never vote or support a liberal moonbat.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Herr,

All Politics and emotion aside...You're trying vainly to defend your own firm convictions about an average, middle of the road, unremarkable, published author who is the safe opposite Liberal Massachusetts Democrat to run against Scott Brown. She's a product of the the very "Massachusetts Machine" tha mirrors the Chicago System that produced Obama.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

MassLive.com 
*Poll: Brown, Warren Running Neck And Neck In Senate Race*
WBUR - ‎Feb 14, 2012‎

By Bianca Vázquez Toness BOSTON - A new WBUR poll shows US Sen. Scott Brown and Democratic Senate candidate Elizabeth Warren running neck and neck


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

I seem to remember similar polls a couple of years ago that showed Marsha Coakley running "neck and neck" or even slightly ahead of Scott Brown right before the election.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The thing that worries me is Brown has lost a lot of supporters with some of his
stances.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

When she changes her name to KENNEDY, I'll take her seriously.

I hear people speak well of her and Kennedy and all I hear is "Baaaaaaaaaaah".


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

How could anyone vote for woman who wears a brown quilted coat?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

How could anyone have voted for Obama, Deval, Frank, Kerry and the rest of the gang? Who knows.


----------

